# Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4



## simon3004 (1. September 2013)

*Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4*

Da mir das Jet-fliegen mit der Maus nicht so viel Spaß macht, habe ich nach einer Alternative gesucht. 
Und da kamen mir Joysticks in den Sinn. Ich meine Heli und Jet mit dem Joystick zu fliegen kommt einen realistischer und intuitiver vor.
Doch viele meinen, dass die Maus/Tastatur Kombi viel genauer wäre. Das hat mich wiederum verunsichert, weil ich auch gerne erfolgreich und nicht als Kanonenfutter Jet fliegen will. Daher meine Fragen!

*Ist man mit dem Joystick genauso präzise wie mit der Maus oder wenigstens fast genauso??
Kennt jemand gute Joysticks, die auch eine gute Kompatibilität mit BF3/BF4 haben?? *(Ich weiß, dass BF4 noch nicht draußen ist)

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Bandicoot (1. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4*

Mit etwas Übung geht das sicher auch, die Präzision stellt sich durch Training ein!  Für mich lässt sich der Jet nur mit der Tastatur am besten steuern, der Heli fliegt sich mit Tastatur und niedriger Abtastrate der Maus ganz gut. (Etwas Übung ist schon nötig) 
Habs mal mit Gamepad Probiert und kam nicht wirklich gut damit zurecht.


----------



## JPW (1. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4*

Früher hatte ich auch immer einen Joystick, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die so langsam aussterben. 
Genauso gut und benutze ich auch zum spielen:
Xbox 360 Controller für Windows.


----------



## Westcoast (1. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4*

wieviel möchtest du denn ausgeben für ein Joystick? 

man kann den jet auch wunderbar mit mouse und tastatur fliegen, dazu braucht man nur einige übungstunden.
manche nutzen das XBOX 360 PAD für windows um den jet zu steuern. kann man wunderbar  konfigurieren. 


dieser ist gut für wenig geld: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001CXYMFS/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum


----------



## biosmanager (1. September 2013)

Der Logitech Extreme 3D Pro in diversen Auflagen und Refreshes ist ein bewährter Joystick. Hab selber ein älteres Modell, etwa aus dem Jahr 2004.


----------



## T'PAU (2. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4*



biosmanager schrieb:


> Der Logitech Extreme 3D Pro in diversen Auflagen und Refreshes ist ein bewährter Joystick. Hab selber ein älteres Modell, etwa aus dem Jahr 2004.


Jupp, damals für BF1942 gekauft. Aber nur ein paar mal benutzt! 

Wenn's kein Joystick sein soll, würde ich auch den 360-Controller mal ins Auge fassen. Muss man wohl mal mit Flugzeugen/Hubschraubern probieren.
Kann mir z.B. so spontan nicht vorstellen, wie die Joystick-Drehbewegung mit dem Pad umgesetzt werden kann...


----------



## biosmanager (2. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Kann mir z.B. so spontan nicht vorstellen, wie die Joystick-Drehbewegung mit dem Pad umgesetzt werden kann...



Stell dir die Sticks doch einfach als verlängerter Joystick vor. Damit ist die Umsetzung quasi 1:1.


----------



## simon3004 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4*

*Mein Budget: 60€ +/- 20€*
Von der Logitech Extreme 3D Pro hab ich auch schon viel gehört. Ist das Joystick auch präzise genug um mit den anderen Maus/Tastatur Cracks mitzuhalten?
Aber vorwiegend kommt es mir auf das Feeling an. Ich finde das kommt beim Jet fliegen gar nicht gut rüber.

*PS: Was für eine Latenz haben Joysticks?*


----------



## T-Drive (7. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4*

Der hier liegt zwar über deinem budget, aber sch ihn dir mal an

Aerosoft - CH Combatstick 568 USB

Sämtliche bewegliche Teile gibts als Ersatzteil, auch die Potis zum selber reinlöten (lassen).


----------



## xpSyk (7. September 2013)

Die gibts noch?  Und BF3/4 kann BF überhauptwas damit anfangen? Da mss man doch warscheinlich die Joysticksignale als Tastatureingaben simulieren.... Ich würde einfach einen 360 Controller nehmen.


----------



## T-Drive (7. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4*

Mit BF2 hats jedenfalls funktioniert, war sogar noch der alte mit 15Pin für die Soundkarte. Mit meinem USB gabs auch noch keine Probleme, obwohl ich die neue Software noch gar nicht hab, habs grad beim verlinken erst gesehn dass die eine Steuerungssoftware jetzt anbieten

Allerdings nicht mit BF3/4 getestet.

CH 568 Joystick Not - Forums - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Gibt scheins doch Probleme.


----------



## simon3004 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4*

Schade!!
Scheint ja nicht so viele Joysticks zu geben, die gut mit BF 3 funktionieren.


----------



## ronny130286 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche Joystick für BF3/BF4*

Hi

ich war schon seit BF 3 auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Hardware fürs Fliegen, habe den Xbox360 Controller am PC versucht und musste nach doch recht sperrlichen Versuchen feststellen das sich für Heli = Maus und Tastatur 1A machen und für den Jet nutze ich die Tastatur (wobei mir hier schon aufgefallen ist das der Wendekreis übel groß ist)

Geh einfach mal ins Testgelände und teste mal ne bisschen


----------

